
First Wave at Omaha Beach - DanielBMarkham
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1960/11/first-wave-at-omaha-beach/303365/
======
joyjoyjoy
"An account of the “epic human tragedy” that unfolded when Allied troops
landed on the shores of Normandy on D-Day"

Stopped reading there. Google: "By the end of the first day, none of the
assault forces had secured their first-day objectives. Allied casualties on
June 6 have been estimated at 10,000 killed, wounded, and missing in action:
6,603 Americans, 2,700 British, and 946 Canadians."

10k killed on your worst day? "an epic loss"?

The Soviet Union lost like 15k people. Per day. Over a week, a month, a year,
in the end, over 5 years. It was a German-Russian war in Europe and the "Omaha
Beach" looks more like a birthday party for children.

~~~
staticautomatic
Tragedy is not a function of scale.

~~~
Excel_Wizard
GP may have been doing some strange one-upsmanship, but Russia sure did have a
worse time than the U.S. in WWII. I also think that extant Russian culture
still suffers from PTSD over the trauma of the entire 20th century.

Suicide rates and alcoholism are high over there. If you act cheerful, many
Russians think you must be stupid. Not a happy place to be.

~~~
joyjoyjoy
[https://sci-hub.tw/10.1080/13518049608430230](https://sci-
hub.tw/10.1080/13518049608430230)

